# I need a new horse like I need a hole in the head, but what do you think of this girl



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Whoa,_ really_ long back pasterns. Neck is really thick and cresty, too. 

There, did that help? :lol:


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

**** looks like a mule hows that? lol


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

The neck is inevitable given her breeding, the pasterns are a bit :shock:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah, even though youngsters can have long pasterns, I don't think those are something she's going to grow into.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

on a serious note I would have to say a warmblood or a draft cross. Shes got some knees on her and she does appear leggy but shes also young and much time to grow. Shes got bone thats for sure.

TRR


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

That photo makes her patterns appear much longer than they are, but they might still be a touch long. Her hooves are visible but blend into the rest of her leg
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Is she part Clydey?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

She has entered the age, like teenagers, of getting gangly. Other than the thick neck she's beautiful.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Ha Ha I do the same thing. Have fun with your new filly


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Yes to some draft in there, but no to Clyde


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

*CRIES*










I would take this boy in a heartbeat, sigh


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I try to avoid Craigslist anymore. There are too many sweet looking underweight horses showing up, and I've already got one horse who is ridden monthly if at all...

I've also sworn off looking at the Arabian Horse Assoc listings. WAY too many horses, and I really don't need another imaginative horse with well-developed skill in jumping sideways. But there sure are some good looking horses out there!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

The last one isn't Craigslist, he is a son of a mare I own, by a stallion I admire greatly, and because of registration issues he is CHEAP


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Christmas is coming
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

And she is small enough to fit under the tree! I think she is gorgeous!


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Get your mares colt! Definitely get him  Imagine how thrilled your mare would be? And how awesome it would be to have the family?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

......Let us know when you bring her home ;-)


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

If I new my horse had a son or daughter out there, SNACH... he would be mine


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

You gotta keep the family together!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh-please disregard the previous post -I was enabling again. Got stop that


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

When it comes to family I already own Momma










and the Haflinger x arab baby she gave me Angel










and then I went and bought an 8 year old daughter, Emmy










how many horses of one line can a girl have.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Wow that halfie x is amazing *drooling a bit* 
If you've got the whole rest of the family how could you leave this one behind?


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Phew hard one!
There's nothing i would love to see more than another daughter added to the family... but maybe I have a good point: skip on the horse and rather use that money on your teeth that you so recently had a problem with?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

*SIGH* muumi, that is the truth of it, to actually have another horse here I would have to sell one of those ladies, or Big Ben, I was meant to top out at 4, and have already pushed it to 5, that's enough.

The other sad truth, I was going to get a new trailer this fall, but the new teeth meant that didn't happen.


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> *SIGH* muumi, that is the truth of it, to actually have another horse here I would have to sell one of those ladies, or Big Ben, I was meant to top out at 4, and have already pushed it to 5, that's enough.
> 
> The other sad truth, I was going to get a new trailer this fall, but the new teeth meant that didn't happen.


Yeah SIGH here too, if only life could be exactly how we wanted it to. Ha ha


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Now you see the first girl










Has a daddy who looks like this



















He is Andi, and Mum was TB/Perch/Belgian


----------

